# من الممكن تقليص حالات الطلاق في عائلاتنا المسيحية للنصف - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (24 يوليو 2018)

في الغربة تعرض زوجين مسيحيين للانفصال عن بعضهما البعض للابد وحسب اخر احصاء مسيحي انه من الممكن تقليص حالات الطلاق للنصف ان تحلى الزوجين المسيحيين للحكمة وكيفية حل خلافاتهم الزوجية فلا توجد عائلة مسيحية مؤمنة لا تتعرض للخلافات الزوجية لكن ان تحلى الطرفان بالحكمة ىعدم الرد بالمثل على الطرف الاخر والاعتذار احدهما للاخر طوال حياتهم الزوجية وامتصاص احدهما غضب الاخر ومحاولة تهدئته فبعد ذلك يتصالح الطرفان كلما اختلفوا فيصبح الخلاف الذي كان بينهما قصة يروونها فيما بينهما فمثلاً يقول احد الطرفان هل تتذكر عندما اخطأت الي فيقول الاخر انا اسف ثم يتابع السائل انك قد اذيتني جداً فيقول الطرف المجيب لن اكرر ذلك سامحني 
وثقافة الاعتذار والتسامح هي ليست ناجمة عن ضعف الشخصية ابداً بل هي بناءة للعلاقات الزوجية فسامحوا بعضكم بعضاً كما سامحكم الله في المسيح يسوع 
انا لست متزوجة ولكن كا شاهدته من العلاقة الزوجية التي كانت بين ابي وامي الغنية بالاعتذار والتسامح والتي استمرت 47 عاماً الى يوم انتقال ابي المرحوم للعالم الاخر وسماعي لحالات الطلاق المنتشرة في عالمنا الشرقي والغربي دفعتني للمشاركة بهذه الموضوع المهم والحيوي في بناء كنيسة يسوع المستقبلية


----------



## انت مهم (25 يوليو 2018)

بصراحه يا اختي فعلا هذا موجود اصبح الطلاق شي عادي لكنه عند الرب شي محزن للغايه.
للأسف كل من الزوجين يريد التحكم بالاخر . ووضعوا الرب خارج حياتهم لذلك تنتهي حياتهم بالخساره والالم.
لو كل منا وضعنا الرب وسطنا وفي قلوبنا وحياتنا بالتأكيد لن يحصل الطلاق مهما كان خلاف بين الزوجين.
الرب يرشدنا ويعطينا الحكمه بحياتنا الزوجيه
شكراااا اختي الغاليه


----------

